# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for July 2009

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Eat a hot dog / hamburger


Advanced Task - Explode

----------


## ninja9578

Enjoy!  ::D:

----------


## Swordz

EXPLODE??? oh my god :O

i will try the basic one.

----------


## ray

ooh yay this sounds fun. no offense but last month's were lame. i mean c'mon fight a sith? i will definitely explode though.  :smiley:

----------


## Swordz

in the explosion you mean, explode yourself in thousand pieces?

----------


## mrdeano

Woop! A lot better than last months.
I will try this tonight.

----------


## ninja9578

> in the explosion you mean, explode yourself in thousand pieces?



Yes, sounds fun huh?  ::D:   I'm curious to see what happens after people explode.

----------


## AURON

lol I'll get the hamburger one out the way ASAP....and I'll probably end up spending the rest of the month trying to blow myself up  ::hrm::

----------


## Dizko

Finally a decent task :p

High 5 to whoever thought of explode.

----------


## ninja9578

I came up with both  :tongue2:   The TOTM club was pretty dead this month  ::?:

----------


## panta-rei

I gotta say, I'm a fan of the explode one...

The other one... I kind of hate. Only because it's easy.

----------


## 5x5wolf

_Explode??  Wow.  I have to say that I have never imagined doing that.  Now does it have to be specific like exploding from inside out originating within the body?  Or can you be defusing a bomb and time runs out?  Either way sounds fun.   
~5x5wolf~_

----------


## crono96

Burger huh. Ima try to make a specific one like a 4x4 from in-n-out. Never thought bout exploding myself but you just gave me a great idea lmao.

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

oooOOooo how about a hot dog that releases exploding chemicals after you eat it

----------


## no-Name

> oooOOooo how about a hot dog that releases exploding chemicals after you eat it



Hah, I thought about that.  ::D: 
If I can get a lucid, I'll try something similar.

----------


## Dizko

This is what I wanna do :p

----------


## Clairity

Dizko, that was intense!  

I wonder why the thought of exploding myself makes me uneasy?  :Sad: 

.

----------


## DarkLucideity

Hm, explode. Easy to remember, quick to do. 

I might actually try this.

----------


## sora12

Cool, these sound fun. I never did a task of the month, so I'm going to try the basic and advanced task.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> oooOOooo how about a hot dog that releases exploding chemicals after you eat it



Isn't that just gas?

----------


## DarkLucideity

All right, got this one. 

I'll put the dream in green, and the task red. Comments will be in black, lucid won't have a color.

The dream starts out normally, non-lucid. Either it continues from another dream I was having about school, or it starts out this way. I was at school, with a class of students, after the final exams (yeah, I know, why would I come to school if I didn't have to be there) and it was some sort of review thing, or something. So the whole class is taking a test, along with me. I kept getting distracted, so I didn't finish. I left without handing it in, which I planned to do the next day (doesn't work IRL). I eventually go to another "class", where I just don't do the work at all. I remember at one point literally bouncing around the classroom for about 5 seconds to make fun of- you know what, I don't know exactly what point I was trying to make with that. So eventually I go to the _next_ class, which is clearly indicated as "review." Then I think, "Why am I here? I don't need review after the finals!" and start to leave. (This is where it gets interesting.) So I go down the hall and come to a flight of stairs.  ::twisted::  I grab onto the handrail and slide all the way down, without the use of my legs. This draws the attention of everyone, especially a couple of teachers when near the bottom, half of the railing breaks off. Now, I'm not gonna be rude about things/get my ass kicked, so I went up to try to reattach it. While doing this I got somewhat lucid, because I planned to reattach it magically. I spent like 2 minutes fucking around because I had no idea how to do it. Eventually I figured out that I was supposed to slide it into a white bar that was attached to the wall. While doing this, some music started playing (I listened to it as I typed this) that captures the mood of lucid dreaming for me. That definitely got me lucid. I started thinking about all the things I wanted to do while lucid, and then I remembered: explode! Recently somebody was holding a dog to the left of me, so I grab onto it (I have nothing against dogs, really. I have ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA why I did that.). Then I bring up all of my energy, and EXPLODE! What I basically see is  the view from my newly detached head/upper body as it goes spinning through the air, fading to black. Before my next dream there's a lingering pain in the darkness. Otherwise, I don't think I really did much damage in the dream I was in. It looked pretty much the same before and after I exploded. I then have a FA then wake up. Not to forget the dream, I go on DV and post my completed task. Oh look.

Now where's my orange?

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

> Isn't that just gas?



HAHA I lol'd  ::D: 

GOoooOOOd Job CHICKEN!!

----------


## Dream scientist

Please, more tasks like exploding!  Yess! I'll try skydiving, then exploding when I hit the ground! Yess!!!

----------


## Derrynator

Omg I So Want To Do This !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Swordz

Ah i got a lucid this night. I asked to a guy where i could buy a hot dog, he said "outside the school", i gone there and there was nothing :/ i forgot to teleport to somewhere that sells hotdogs and gone to do other things.

----------


## ninja9578

Wow pojmaster17q, that was awesome.  I can't wait to do this one myself  ::D:

----------


## iadr

*Diving Off A Rock Cliff And Landing In Some Water Below - Blowing Myself Up Then Being Pulled Back Together (WILD)*
I'm climbing up this rope in my imagination when the scene comes alive and I come to this rock cliff.  I climb up on the cliff and am suddenly real high in the air looking out over this canyon.  I dive off the canyon and feel myself turning somersaults real slow, like slow motion, all the way down.  I reach the bottom and enter this water head first.  I'm now someplace like the ocean where I'm fairly close to the shore walking along in this shallow water.  I can feel the waves, which are fairly strong, beating against my legs as I walk through the water.  

*When I decide to attempt the task of exploding myself a large motor boat appears in front of me.  I get into the boat and begin heading out into the ocean going directly into the waves.  As I get going faster and faster and the waves become higher and higher I'm thinking that the boat will soon explode with me in it.  We finally hit a wave so large that the boat shatters, but I'm still in one piece floating above the water.  As a piece of dynamite just happens to appear in front of me I light it with a lighter that I just happen to have and stick it down my throat.  The dynamite goes off and I shatter into several pieces, although the pieces are larger than I had expected them to be.  After exploding, something like a large rubber band that is connected to all of the pieces pulls me back together again.*

----------


## ninja9578

I like how you came back together  ::D:

----------


## Invader

A failure story.

This would be the first time I ever attempted the task on time. I had landed on a rooftop in a residential area as the sun was coming up, and all after after a good night of flying. I was leaning against a 20 foot chimney when I remembered to try exploding, so I stood upright, made some odd motions with my hands (looked like I was practicing chi-gong) and threw up my arms dramatically. I died... No explosion, I just dropped dead. And the dream changed. =|

----------


## DestFinis

I feel for you Invader. >.<

I think I might try this then...I want to have a lucid dream! Gosh!

----------


## iadr

> I like how you came back together



Thanks.  It amazing what the subconscious can come up with sometimes.  I had no intention of even coming back together.  Probably the closest I've ever come to seeing the silver cord.  :smiley:

----------


## Dizko

So I caused some bad dudes to explode...getting there  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Cool,, now you just gotta get into that explosion yourself  :smiley:

----------


## mrdeano

06.07.2009Hot dogs all round! (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a FA. After a minute I realized and began my dream.

I jumped out my window and into my street.
I few cars drove past with random DCs sat in them. One particular car caught my eye. (possibly the hot girl in the back)

I jumped into the back and sat next to this girl. In the front there was a guy driving and a women sat in the passanger seat.

I remembered the task of the month, I looked at the DCs.
'Any of you have a hot dog?'
The car in the front passed back a hot dog. It had lots of ketchup on it  :smiley: 
I ate the hotdog. It tasted just the same as real life.  :tongue2: 

I was tempted to have another but I had sex on my mind.

The rest was filled with sex. So I will spare that part  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

From my journal:


Once there, noticed the fat, super-powerful, super-fast and super-resistant skin guy that was the boss talking with the other guy, to make up for this transformed into an old guy, but not in the normal way, first, made myself explode, then from the small pieces of me that were flying got the DNA to stick together and changed it to make me an older body,  they thought I was showing my real form and laughed, I was laughing too, it was fun after all XD

----------


## Dream scientist

Was the XD from your journal, too? Heh, that didn't make much sense to me.

----------


## Xaqaria

Explode is such a cool lucid task. There are so many ways you can go about it too. What really excites me is figuring out how to maintain continuity in the dream after I explode. We shall see when I complete the task...

----------


## Yume.no.ato

I'm pretty novice, but this advanced task is so interesting I have to try (and fail? lmao) ... I wanna eat a grenade to see what happens 8D

----------


## osiris7777777

does it count if you explode half a planet but you survive

----------


## Phaedrys

> does it count if you explode half a planet but you survive



 ::shock:: 

I can't believe it, but with the help of someone's video they posted earlier (the Daft Punk one), I was able to explode last night (first DILD)! I'll edit this post to add in the DJ once I have a bit more time.

*edit:* Here it is..

07.08.2009My first (Lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Well, my dream recall is still bad, so I was not (unfortunately) able to remember much else than a small snippet of my lucid dream and a few other fragments..

I rushed out of a building, being chased by someone. Outside, as I ran down an alley, I noticed a group of people walking like zombies about 100 yards ahead of me. Somehow I realized from this that I was dreaming, and got extremely excited (so much that I forgot to do an RC..). I remembered my goals, crouched down, and jumped up into flight. Everyone else was so right.. flying through the air is the most exhilarating feeling.

I couldn't continue my flight, for some reason, and landed back down very close to the group of people. I told myself that these people were not real over and over, but nothing changed (I guess I didn't have much control). I slowly backed up, not sure what the intentions of these zombie-like people were, and then remembered another dream goal. I envisioned the explosion from a Daft Punk video (thanks, Dizko!). The "camera" switched to a third-person view, and I exploded (with such grace, if I may say so) into little tiny bits and pieces.

The dream, or maybe my memory, faded out after this event. But it was awesome! Although it was not too vivid (in both experience and memory), it's gotten me extremely excited for going to bed tonight.. Another! Another!  ::D:

----------


## Hukif

> Was the XD from your journal, too? Heh, that didn't make much sense to me.



Yes, it was from my journal. And half/half from my dream too <.<
There is no need for sense to come into play when we have dream logic lol

----------


## unknowndreamer

Sounds awesome!!

----------


## Busher94

I ate the hotdog!

----------


## ninja9578

Gotta post the whole dream.

----------


## Busher94

whoops  :tongue2: 

I walked through a really strange complicated city that I in the dream I was familiar with (not in real life, but in the dream I knew my way around) and I went to the beach and there was a ship that had some sort of mall and restaurant attached to it. There I ate a hotdog and I ended up staying in the place to late and they closed, so I was trapped in there until next morning.

----------


## Zhaylin

I haven't tried to get lucid for several months.  I think I'll attempt these this month though  :smiley:

----------


## Queen Zukin

*My 2nd attempt:*

_We went out for ice cream, and then came home. I can't really remember much of the non-lucid, except that we went out for ice cream again, and that the cashier had brown hair pulled back in a pony tail with pretty brown eyes. 

 I was on a matress, in the din. My mom was laying beside me and we were just chilling out talking about life. I turn around, and WOAH I see my sister laying next to me! Isn't she like 1,000 miles away? I do a reality check but I have 5 fingers. I suck at counting sometimes, so I count again and I have six. 

I try the Lucid task of the month again. I get up from the matress and I walk into the kitchen, but I'm not going to waste any time this time. I immediately ask the first person I see, "Do you have a hotdog?" 

 They say yes, and do one of those Sim twirls (like how when they get dressed), and wind up with a hotdog in their hand. I take the hot dog. 

 It only has bread and meat (cooked this time! LOL!), so I put some mustard on it. 

 I put the hot dog in my mouth and at first I taste nothing, but I turn all of my attention into tasting the hot dog. The strongest flavors was the meat, and the bread. I couldn't taste the mustard at all._ 

Yay! First item that I have ever summoned!!! (that didn't break)  :boogie:

----------


## Swordz

i can't believe i got the longest ld of my life and forgot to do this. i even exploded some bad guys!

----------


## AURON

I started out in my bed, but I could barley move, and things were really fuzzy.  I waited there for a wile, lying on my side and looking at the wall, and suddenly I just floated up.  I turned around, and landed, and headed to the living room.  My pops was there watching the tv, and it sounded like the game was on.  I asked him who was playing, and he said "the rays and phillie".  

It was nearly pitch black in the house, and I could hear the rain drops beating on the window.  I headed to the kitchen looked outside, and saw the rain pouring down.  I noticed that the rain on the window itself was pooling and sliding down the window over and over.  When I would look at it, it was creating a rainbow effect like a prism.  I then turned around and opened the refrigerator, and saw a bag of checkers hamburgers.  I reached in a grabbed one, and proceeded to eat it.  It wasn't cold as I expected it to be, and there wasn't anything noticeably different about the taste.  

now to blow myself up.

----------


## KingYoshi

I completed the advanced task, here is my entry...



July 6, 2009
*Lucid Dream 75: Explosion!*
around 5:00pm
*WILD*

Category - _Exploration/WTF_


I laid down for a quick nap, and to my excitement I began slipping into SP. I don't remember much HI, just some gentle vibrations and a relatively smooth transition to the dream state. I stood up and looked at my surroundings. I was in a large unfamiliar house, and there were many people walking around inside. I was apparently at some huge party. I was trying to think of something to do, whenever I saw a group of three smoking hot females walk by. I couldn't help myself, lol. 

I messed around with them for a bit and then walked into the large living room. I saw Deej, Mike B, and Cliff standing beside a mammoth sized sofa. I walked up to them and told them that we were dreaming. They all did a nose pinch RC and became very excited. We all took off to the sky. The four of us blasted through the roofing of the house and soared around the cool night air. We began goofing off with our flying techniques. We were making up our own flying styles and mimicking each other. We flew "bird-style" by flapping our arms, breast stroke technique, some kind of weird sideways technique that Deej came up with, a backstroke style (very peaceful way to fly/relax) and some other weird styles that I can't remember. While flying around I suddenly remember the task of the month. 

I flew back into the house through the holes we had previously made. I began looking for something to assist me in my task. I was trying to imagine a grenade as I looked around, but I couldn't find one. Suddenly, my friend Shawn walks into the room and says, "Here, you can definately explode with this!" He reached out and handed me the double-sided exploding chewing gum from the Mission Impossible movie. I said, "Yep, that'll do it!" 

I placed it into my mouth and began chewing. Shawn counted down from 7 and once he reached 0, there was a thunderous pop. My head snapped back violently, sending my body into a backward somersault. My mouth flew wide open and it was emitting a massive stream of flames and smoke. Before completing the full back flip I was engulfed in flames and could no longer see. I blacked out for a few short moments. 

When I re-opened my dream eyes, I was staring at two piles of burnt, mangled, body parts. I looked up from the piles of flesh and saw that Shawn was also examining the damage. His body was emitting a strange glow and he was hovering inches above the floor. I looked down and noticed that, I too, was glowing and hovering. Shawn looked at me and said, "You killed me, you bastard!" I laughed and said, "Well, you shouldn't have been standing that close to a human bomb!" He looked at his hands and said, "Are we ghosts?" I replied, "Yeah, I think we are!" 

My body felt extremely light. It was like I had no body weight at all! We began flying, with ease, through walls, objects, and even the other people at the party. No one seemed to be able to see us as we passed through their bodies. We floated/flew outside and was trying to think of something crazy to do whenever I awoke.  Another excellent task Ninja! Keep it up!

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

WOW That was awesome  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Phaedrys

If you don't mind me asking.. what happened to the badges for Tasks of the Month? I'm making a little Task-of-the-Month tracker in my online DJ (like Clairity's) and having some for this month would be great.

----------


## Robot_Butler

This month's advanced task looks great.  I haven't done a task in a while, but I'm really going to try this month.  Exploding sounds like a blast  :poof: 

I love how you bounced back together, Iadr.  And Yoshi, I like how you and your friend ended up as ghosts.  I can't wait!

----------


## Swordz

Yay i did it!

I was on my house and for some reason i discovered i was lucid. Them i was teleported to a white room with nothing. I spinned and tried to teleport to the city, but appeared in a museum with a giant window that leads to the streets. So i runned and jumped that window, and saw that was a HUGE drop. I said "this will not hurt" and worked, i've hit the ground, making a giant hole  ::D: . i jumped throught the cars, trying to explode them so i can complete the task, but nothing. I saw some guy from my school and his girlfriend. I don't know why but i messed with them. The girl wanted sex with me, but i need to complete the task. So now i flew around and summoned the Demoman.( http://www.ubercharged.net/wp-conten...man_salute.jpg ) I continued flying. I tried to fly in super speed, but no sucess. Then i saw tombs flying (hahaha) and accidentally broke one because i didn't know how to stop flying. Then i stopped flying on the place the Demoman was, and couldn't find him. Then he appeared, and i said: "Hey Demoman, can you use your sticky bombs to explode me? He said yes. I said "well, use the stickys that don't hurt."
He said ok. He placed 8 stickys on the ground, then i asked "But you added only 1 that don't hurt" He said "The black ones doesn't hurt because i can disable them if something happens (this doesn't make sense)" "uhh, ok" i said. Then a countdown started. I woke up after the explosion so i don't know what happened :/ 


lol ^^

----------


## Realmofmind

I am definately going to attempt this goal.
I really cant wait to explode!!!!

It sounds sooooo fun.  ::bowdown::

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done sir  ::D:

----------


## Swordz

oh you need to complete both tasks to get the orange name, i thought it's only one  :Sad:

----------


## Zuma

Had a lucid just now.

Was at a mall with a food court so I ordered.  I said 'Can I get a hotdog or a hamburger?'

Girl gave me a hotdog (for free!).  I ate it in about two bites, it didn't really taste like anything.

Then I try to explode.  I didn't really have full commitment, it kind of scared me cause i didn't know what would happen.

So I concentrate on exploding and my body starts spreading out like I'm in that torture chamber device that stretches your limbs out.  It hurts.
And I start screaming really loud aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh and my body feels weird.

I didn't like that feeling so I didn't try to explode again.

Next time I will try to eat some dynamite or something.

----------


## no-Name

> oh you need to complete both tasks to get the orange name, i thought it's only one



No, if you complete either you get the orange name, and access to the secret forum.  ::ninja:: 
Just wait a little while, be patient.

----------


## Dreamnaut

This sounds like fun!

But I am still learning the basics of lucid dreaming, but will have a go at the Basic Task of eating a hot dog or hamburger. It very much depends on my remembering to eat a hamburger!

----------


## AURON

*Advance task of the month attempt  

*I'm on a laptop at my house and D,D, and J are there.  Its weird because I don't initially realize that I'm at my house until I look for something to drink.  I go through my old cabinets, and think about the fact that D is here.  He never hangs out at my house so it's go time.  I walked back into the living room, and jumped up, and floated down, and then I leaned backwards, and floated to the kitchen.  My pops was there, and I was asking him if there was a hand grenade in the fridge, and I don't remember what he said.  I started looking through this bag of stuff and imagining a grenade in my head.  Nothing.....I tried it again, and felt something. It was a small old school pineapple grenade!

I grabbed it, and moved it towards my mouth.  Once it was close, I pulled the pin and held down the--arg! cant think of the word, but it's the thing that keeps the grenade from exploding after the pin is removed--and started to swallow it.  It got about half way down my throat, and was wedged in there.  I closed my mouth  and waited for the explosion.  After a few seconds, it blew up, and I barely noticed it.  I opened my mouth and black smoke came out.

----------


## Swordz

> No, if you complete either you get the orange name, and access to the secret forum. 
> Just wait a little while, be patient.



i have the access but i don't have the cool name  :Sad:

----------


## Phaedrys

> i have the access but i don't have the cool name



Me too :S How long does it usually take? It's been five days since I gained access to the club, just not the name color. (Sorry for the impatience..)

----------


## Swordz

> Me too :S How long does it usually take? It's been five days since I gained access to the club, just not the name color. (Sorry for the impatience..)



omg i have it now  ::D:

----------


## Higurashi

I finally attempted the task of the month  ::content:: 

After some scary hypnagogic hallucinations, I entered the dream almost immediately knowing that I needed to try and complete the basic task of the month:


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I jerk to a sitting position in bed, eyes open. This world has a different feel to it...I've done it! I reality check to reaffirm what I already know, I have successfully passed into a lucid dream. This is by far the most 'real' dream I've ever had. I gaze around my room and appreciate how my mind has perfected every detail of this space. I jump out of bed and run to the stairs, with full knowledge of what I want to accomplish. As I descend, I hold out my hand with the task of the month in mind. Though I imagine a hamburger, nothing appears.




Sadly, I failed at creating a hamburger and tried to obtain a dream guide(to tell me where to get one). I failed in this also and eventually ended up on DV chat, where an anonymous member gave me a tip:


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



*[Does anyone at least know how I can get a hamburger?]*

[check the fridge]
[lol]




I was about to take their advice, when my family showed up and ruined everything:


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



Suddenly my whole family comes through the doorways entering into the kitchen, there noise causing me mental unrest. 'What are you doing on the computer so early in the morning?' scolds my father, at which I mumble an incoherent reply. I try and ignore them the best I can and I walk over to the fridge. Before I can open it my mother taps my shoulder. 'Remind me to go to the store today - we're all out of burgers.'




 :Bang head: 

Needless to say, I am disappointed...but the dream was cool, so I'm fine :3 

I can't wait to try again!

*You can find the whole dream here, or in the link to my dream journal in my signature.*

----------


## Phaedrys

> I finally attempted the task of the month 
> 
> After some scary hypnagogic hallucinations, I entered the dream almost immediately knowing that I needed to try and complete the basic task of the month:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch! That must have been really frustrating  ::D:

----------


## DarkLucideity

Only people who complain get an orange name?

----------


## KingYoshi

> Only people who complain get an orange name?



LoL, seems that way eh?

----------


## Mzzkc

I did the advanced task.


*Spoiler* for _DJ Excerpt_: 




The best part is I gained lucidity doing it. Sweet, finally, a legit DILD. I stabilized for a moment, rubbing my hands, before deciding to get right on the Task of the Month. I had it all planned out, I was going to activate the Self Destruct power from CoH. I "clicked" on the power (this is really abstract and hard to explain) and started through the animations. The red 10, 9, 8, started counting down over my head. I crossed my arms and hunched over, there was no electricity shooting off my body like in the game animation, but when the countdown hit 0 I released. It was one of the weirdest and coolest sensations ever. I could feel the blast engulfing and vaporizing my pursuers and the classmates around me. I saw pixelated specks of red and puffs of orange as my body became nothingness. I was gone and so were many of the things around me. I floated like that for a moment, in that serene state, before reconstructing my body.

----------


## Dream scientist

Wow. It really seems that people's willingness to do the task really helps them do it. There are a lot this month. More tasks like this, please!

----------


## Souperman22

Attempt #1: Didn't go so well. 





> I went up to a black guy with an ice cream. I told him I would kill him if he didn't give me a hot dog. He said he didn't have one. I went up to a car. When I saw that everyone in the car was eating bacon, I flew into a rage. I punched the car as hard as I could. It hurt my hand. I calmed down, and decided to fly. I jumped maybe 5-6 feet. I turned upside down. I hit my head on the ground. It hurt my head. I woke up.



The next lucid I have, I'll probably manage the hot dog one. Making myself explode will be a lot harder. I have to do both to get into the special board, right?

----------


## Clairity

> The next lucid I have, I'll probably manage the hot dog one. Making myself explode will be a lot harder. I have to do both to get into the special board, right?



Nope.. just one.  :smiley: 

.

----------


## Keitorin

Lol, reading everyone's replies is funny and inspiring.

If I managed to remember the Advanced Task, I was thinking I'd explode like Peter Petrelli in Heroes (closeup vid).

As it is, I'll probably try the Basic. I'm motivated to eat in my dreams 'cause I love food.  ::D:

----------


## Wildman

I'll at least try to get this done, it's been too long since I actively tried doing one of these... As a random sidenote, I exploded in a non-lucid dream a few nights ago, so I guess you could say I have experience for future endeavors  :tongue2:

----------


## Dream scientist

> I saw a black guy. I told him I'd kill him if he didn't give me a hotdog.



Racist bastard.

----------


## mcbambam

The other night I was having a very vivid dream when all of a sudden I became lucid in a strange dimly lit basement. There was a small wooden dresser on the ledge going down the staircase so I thought to myself : when I open the top drawer I will find a hamburger. After I opened it the first time all I found was the top bun. I tried again and managed to pull out a complete burger. I ate it all in two bites (didn't taste like anything) then when I thought of exploding I just woke up after my hands started to burn (red fire).

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job  ::D:

----------


## legonut4

yay i did the advanced task  ::D: 




13.07.2009exploding ld  (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

it started out with the fence in our back field broken. i thought this was pretty weird so i did a reality check. i found i was dreaming and then remebered the task of the month. i had something in my hand so i turned it into dynomite. But before i could swallow it, the scence changed and I found myself at my school. so i went into another room and started rubbing my stomach trying to make it hot. it worked and i fell over but could still see. my body wasnt attached to my head anymore, but i still saw flames shooting up the walls. Then i went back into the gym and people were talking about how they saw flames in the other room.

----------


## Aerobic Robot

Do we have to just explode on will or can we blow ourselves up with an explosive?

----------


## khh

A failed attempt:

(...) Then I remembered the Lucid Task of the Month. I pulled a stick of dynamite out of my pocket, but the fuse wasn't lit. I placed my hand in my pocket again, and felt around for a lighter. Instead I found some round shape, and when I pulled it up it was a candle made from wood, with a lit wick. I thought about using it to light the dynamite stick, but I decided that the wooden candle was also dynamite (at this point the original stick of dynamite lost my attention and ceased to exist). I considered swallowing it, but I thought that might be hard. So I thought I'd hold it next to me. Then I though I'd better make sure the dynamite worked properly before I tried blowing myself up, to see how volatile it was. I threw it, and it stuck to the branch of a tree, without any visible means of support. It just stuck there like glued. Then I ducked and covered, while looking at the dynamite. It blew, but only like a standard firecracker. The stick of dynamite was still stuck in the tree (it hadn't been destroyed), and it faded. I thought "I can't really blow myself up with that." Then I thought that I perhaps should do the Basic Task. I started feeling tired, and could only keep my eyes half open. At this point I had a strange FA and lost lucidity.
(excerpt from my Dream Journal entry)

----------


## Keitorin

> A failed attempt:
> 
> Then I remembered the Lucid Task of the Month.



Too bad; you were close though! Are you going to try again? Might try the Basic Task first next time.

----------


## Higurashi

I remembered the tasks of the month, but I had to  save my mother from someone >.>

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I pushed my mother on the platform below, and quickly jumped down myself. When I landed, she was nowhere to be seen. I was infuriated: Here I was saving her when I should have been trying to complete the tasks of the month, and she runs away! I thought about leaving then and there, but what could I do - real or not, she was my mother after all.

----------


## Keitorin

> I remembered the tasks of the month, but I had to  save my mother from someone >.>



Lol! Bad luck, that.  ::D:  Hey, but at least you _remembered_ even if you didn't have control.

----------


## Higurashi

> at least you _remembered_ even if you didn't have control.



I'd rather explode and eat a burger  ::cry:: 

 ::lol::

----------


## Mylynes

> I came up with both   The TOTM club was pretty dead this month



I would like to be a part of this club. I've got some free time to spend somewhere and this looks like fun. would be cool if we could add 1 extra challenge per month as an extra tough task. just pm me and talk to me about it sometime.

I really like the second task so I plan on doing this tonight and posting in my dream journal the results.

I also just finished posting my tutorial I mentioned earlier and heres the link for that:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/....php?p=1132557
It's more than just a tutorial its also an experiment to see how well people can learn the techniques so the tutorial will change over time to better suite people on this site.

looking forward to the insane explosion i create tonight. XD

----------


## sora12

Yes, I completed both the Basic task and advanced task.
I had a DEILD, in a form of a false awakening, so I already knew I was dreaming. Here's my dream:

*I 'woke up' in my bed, already knowing I was dreaming. I got out of bed, and examined my room, to increase clarity. Then, I walked over to my pink curtain, and felt the material. Like in real life, the curtain was smooth, and velvety. I felt the curtain for about 5 seconds. I walked over to my closed bedroom door. As I had my hand on the door knob, I took in 4 deep breaths and said out loud, " there is no need to rush, this is just a dream, I have lots of time." I proceeded, to open the door. Everything looked exactly the same. I went into the kitchen, when I remembered the basic lucid task, which was to eat a hot dog. So, I opened the fridge, expecting there to be hot dogs, and there were along with chocolate cake.There were about 7 hot dogs in the middle of the fridge, all had steam coming from them. I reached for the longest hot dog, I could feel the heat, it felt like it could burn my hand. Once my hand reached the hot dog, I pulled it back as soon as I could. I tired to think of what I could do, when I saw a fork on the counter next to the fridge. I took the fork, stuck it in the hot dog, and plopped it in my mouth. The hot dog didn't really taste like a hot dog, it tasted more like a barbecued sausage, but I wasn't complaining. After I finished eating the hot dog, my stomach started to rumble, I could hear it and feel it. Each time the rumbles got louder and louder, and I started to get a headache. All of a sudden, I exploded, it felt like my limbs were being stretched apart. Then, the dream switched to 3rd person. Tuna splattered all over the place when I exploded, then I switched to 1st person again, but I was a different person. I continued on with my dream, which lasted for about another 3 minutes, then I woke up to write it all down.* I'm so happy that I finally completed the tasks.  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Higurashi

I attempted the Basic Task of the Month once more, with disgusting results:


*Spoiler* for _My Attempt_: 



I run to the pantry and open the door, sticking my hand in without looking inside. I tell myself that there'll be a hamburger there. I wrap my hands around something and excitedly pull out. I've nearly done it - instead of a hamburger, I have a hamburger bun. I'm a bit frustrated, but I play it off. That makes sense, I think. I mean, the actual burgers would be in the refrigerator, right? I open the fridge and look around, disgusted: the only meat I find is deli turkey. 

I go into a rage. I rip open the package and stuff the turkey in the buns, smashing them together. I jam it into my mouth. 'This counts!' I scream to no one. 'I've just completed the basic task of the month - THIS COUNTS!'




I know, I know - it doesn't count  ::chuckle::

----------


## rampage

I had my third successful WILD last night. Whenever I entered my dream scene I found myself walking through my university (despite the fact that i'm off at the minute), I imagined that there would be a food bar round the next corner and sure enough there was. I walked up to the counter and asked for a hamburger and was instantly presented with one, it looked absolutely delicious and I devoured it immediately, though strangely I don't remember what it tasted like.

Unfortunately I couldn't remember the advanced task so I was unable to attempt it, but even so my third successful WILD and first successful task of the month; not bad going in my opinion.

----------


## Mylynes

Recently I have been too busy with my own tasks to actually care to do these simple tasks. Id much rather constantly push against my own limitations than to easily complete such simple tasks. I'm about to be spending a lot of my time elsewhere so I won't be filling in a dream journal here but ill keep visiting the threads related to my own manipulation system.

So yea basically I said I would do this earlier but now i've got other things to deal with so sorry but I won't be completing this.

Peace

----------


## DarkLucideity

> Recently I have been too busy with my own tasks to actually care to do these simple tasks. Id much rather constantly push against my own limitations than to easily complete such simple tasks. I'm about to be spending a lot of my time elsewhere so I won't be filling in a dream journal here but ill keep visiting the threads related to my own manipulation system.
> 
> So yea basically I said I would do this earlier but now i've got other things to deal with so sorry but I won't be completing this.
> 
> Peace



No need to be so arrogant about it. I like how you mention how "easy" they are then say you don't have the time to do them. Exploding is the worst though, took me about 5 seconds. I'm sure pushing your own limitations and only visiting your own threads leaves no time for our lowly simple task, you lucid master.

EDIT: You also mentioned earlier how much you liked the second task and were looking forward to creating an insane explosion. What's with this change of heart?

----------


## Mariano

> Recently I have been too busy with my own tasks to actually care to do these simple tasks. Id much rather constantly push against my own limitations than to easily complete such simple tasks. I'm about to be spending a lot of my time elsewhere so I won't be filling in a dream journal here but ill keep visiting the threads related to my own manipulation system.
> 
> So yea basically I said I would do this earlier but now i've got other things to deal with so sorry but I won't be completing this.
> 
> Peace



don't be so humble!

----------


## Mzzkc

Lawl, someone can't cope with failure.

But, seriously, it makes me sad when I see real life ambiguity rivaling that of Holden Caulfield. . .

----------


## DarkLucideity

> Lawl, someone can't cope with failure.



 ::thumbup::

----------


## reality<LDs

Tomorrow night I will push myself to eat a hamburger, lucid or not. mmm.

-Reality.

----------


## Mylynes

> No need to be so arrogant about it. I like how you mention how "easy" they are then say you don't have the time to do them. Exploding is the worst though, took me about 5 seconds. I'm sure pushing your own limitations and only visiting your own threads leaves no time for our lowly simple task, you lucid master.
> 
> EDIT: You also mentioned earlier how much you liked the second task and were looking forward to creating an insane explosion. What's with this change of heart?



It's fine if you guys find this challenging then go for it. Most of my free time has been taken up though so I can't really take enough time to constantly fill in a dream journal. I've very busy thanks to things that have happened recently. And yes, focusing on these tasks would only hold me back.

----------


## Mariano

ok mylynes,just that you should say that in another manner.
I wonder what things happened.

about the thread...
I'm waiting for a reply of magical mike, so when I get lucid, I'm sure I will try both tasks.

----------


## DarkLucideity

> It's fine if you guys find this challenging then go for it.







> And yes, focusing on these tasks would only hold me back.



The tasks are mostly for fun, not a difficult challenge. Seriously. If you're too good for this forum then kindly leave.

Also, if focusing on these tasks would just hold you back, aren't you skilled enough that focusing on them would be effortless and hardly a hindrance? If they were oh so easy as you act like they are, I think you would have done them on the first night when you thought they were a great idea.

So please, don't act like you're too good for a task you haven't even shown you're able to do.

----------


## Mzzkc

You're a funny one, aren'tcha, Mylynes?

Meh, either way, if someone, such as yourself, can't bothered to complete a task it took people, like us, a few seconds to do, without any real effort, then I guess you must really be busy. For that to be the case, however, you must be pretty bad at getting and/or maintaining lucidity. After all, if a lowly being such as myself, with my incredibly limited abilities and experience, can go lucid after a rather long dream, do the task, and then still have time for crap ton of other stuff, while you, a seemingly much more advanced oneironaut, don't have enough time to even attempt the task, let alone do anything afterward, then the only logical conclusion is that you're ability to stay lucid needs some work.

I think I controlled that sentence well enough. I don't know, I might need to work on that a bit. Nah, I'm too busy with other vague happenings to be bothered by its incomprehensibility.

Speaking of being busy. I'm pretty sure the only one busy right nao is Ninja, since there's so many people without their names made up all pretty and such. Here's hoping he gets done what he needs to get done.

Edit: My bad, there's only a few people left. He's doin' fine.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Recently I have been too busy with my own tasks to actually care to do these simple tasks. Id much rather constantly push against my own limitations than to easily complete such simple tasks. I'm about to be spending a lot of my time elsewhere so I won't be filling in a dream journal here but ill keep visiting the threads related to my own manipulation system.
> 
> So yea basically I said I would do this earlier but now i've got other things to deal with so sorry but I won't be completing this.
> 
> Peace



None of us give a sh** if you do the task or not. This is a useless post and I find it funny you had enough free time to tell us that you don't have enough free time. When no one cares either way. I don't find the tasks difficult either, but it isn't about extreme difficulty, it is about the fun.

----------


## DarkLucideity

> This is a useless post and I find it funny you had enough free time to tell us that you don't have enough free time.



I lol'd

----------


## Mzzkc

I inadvertently completed the basic task. No spoiler tags this time around since I don't want to this to go seemingly unnoticed like my Advanced Task completion.


DJ Excerpt, From Entry: Hamburger in Paradise


At this point, my Chick-Fil-A and Burger King meals were ready, so I took them and started walking away. I wonder how I'm going to eat all this food, but a voice in my head blurts in, saying, relax it's a dream, eat away. 

Yeah, you're right, it is a dream, I think strolling on as if nothing drastic had really changed. I make my way back to the front doors where this guy shouts, pulls out an uzi, and yells something along the lines of "Everyone down, unless you want to volunteer to let us have some fun with you." I'm getting a kick out of all the people screaming and dropping to the ground. I just walk up to the guy, bags of food still in my right hand. I say to him, "Yeah, sure, I'll volunteer," raising my other hand into the air. He looks at me weird, tells me to stay right there, and then runs back outside where he starts assembling his cohorts. There's a lot of them.

Well, crap, now how am I gonna enjoy my meal. There's no way I can fight that many with only one hand. So, I run away. At first they're hot on my tail, but a few short range TPs put enough distance between us for a little more breathing room, not that I was worried. The TPs destabilized things a bit, due to the sudden and forcible change in scenery. I stabilized by rubbing my hands together and focusing on the room I was now in. White walls, and lots of people on little white cots. I go into the corner, behind a white shelf that blocks most of the room from view, and pull out the Whopper. I take a bite. I normally don't eat in lucids, but maybe I should, because god this was delicious. The evil dudes were still looking for me and even came into the room and kidnapped a few kids and threw them onto crosses and into cramped coffin like boxes. But, I was chill, knowing it was just a dream, so I just kept eating my burger. It was moist and hot and meaty, with crunchy toppings like cold lettuce, and sweet onions, and pickles, can't forget those pickles.

At the time I didn't even know I was completing the basic task. *facepalm*

----------


## endymion

I just got back from 10 days camping in the backcountry and had some great opportunities to try the advanced task of the month. There are my excerpts of my two attempts...I hope they count:

*ATTEMPT #1*:
[...]
" I find myself in my childhood home, out in the backyard, still lucid. I remember the Dream Views task of the month of exploding. As I had planned to pull it off, I would summon a bomb (timed), strap it to my chest, and let it go off. The way it ends up happening is more or less as planned. First I try to use the wooden toy chest next to the jungle gym as a place in which to "discover" the bomb. I walk up over there and open it up, expecting to find the bomb there. But instead, there is nothing. Not willing to give up that easily, I try to just turn around and expect it to be there on the lawn. After a few tries, this works! But instead of a fancy, high-tech bomb, this is one of those stereotypical round, black bombs like in Super Mario Bros. I just "know" that it's going to go off in one second, so I quickly scoop it up and hold it to my chest. It indeed "goes off," but not quite in the manner I expected. First, there is no visual blast, just a tactile vibration of great intensity. Then, instead of being broken into a thousand pieces, my body "locks up" and I begin to float upwards (against gravity) completely outside my control. I'm literally paralyzed, cannot move my limbs, and I'm mute, so my cries for help go unanswered. I just float inexorably upwards like a balloon until something causes the scene to shift."

*ATTEMPT #2*:
[...]
"Thus the scene shifts and I find myself once again at my childhood home, this time on the back deck (how hard it is to get away from that damn place in my dreams!) I'm still lucid, though not as high-level as before. Still, I remember to try the Dream Views task of the month of exploding. So I try to summon a bomb directly into my hands. I take them slightly out of my line of sight, then re-emerge with a rough slab of meat, like a steak or something. I conclude that "the bomb must be implanted in the meat and about to go off." So I hold it tight to my chest and sure enough, a moment later there is an explosion-like sound and I am flung dozens of feet off the deck and onto the backyard lawn, lying prone on the ground and feeling pain in my chest from the blast. Even though I pre-visualized and expected to be blown into a thousand tiny pieces, I remain fully put-together. After a few moments of lying there helpless, the scene changes once again."

----------


## Aerobic Robot

Woo! First Lucid I have in a while and I do the advanced task! I don't understand each of the different types of lucids though, so I didn't know what to tag it with.

21.07.2009Task of the Month / Demon Child (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I put on Ninja's lucid-aid mp3 3.0, I've never used it before (or any lucid aid). The beginning of the dream is a bit fuzzy. I'm in some kind of waiting room, it's dark and rusty, and there are pods, kind of like dog pound cages. I'm lead into some arena room, just as rusty as the other room. I have to destroy the entire arena. *I remember the monthly challenge and try to blow myself up. I leap into the air, spread my arms, and yell "BOOM!". I can feel my body ripping appart but in the middle I warped into a pool area.* There's a small child here, I try talking to him but he doesn't react. His face melts and transforms into some demon like thing. The rest of the dream involves curing the child, which is a figment of imagination, but the thoughts that created the child are from the future, actually, the tomorrow in the dream. I play along and try to solve it. The next (dream) day, I'm on a woven set of floating paths, and at the end is someone in a cage with the child. There's a well with a reflection of some type of video game. It's an old roleplaying game. Depending on how you've done in the game, you wither go to a heaven like scenario (Well of Gods) a limbo type scenario (???) and a hell like scenario (???). If you try to enter the Well of Gods when you haven't beaten the game you instantly go into the hell scenario. Someone gets in the Well of Gods and it spits out pictures and certain files. They turn out to be related to the case involving the demon child, and the child turns back to normal. I don't remember near the end, but I wake up. I splash some water on my face and write this down.
I'm starting to remember things, I'll post about them as I remember them.

I remember someone cracking a cd with this image on it.

----------


## Souperman22

Attempt #2:





> Lucid 1. I'm with some other random guy and we're getting a bunch of lightsabers to fight some small children in my driveway. Around the time I jump off my van and soar 10 feet into the air, I realize something's not quite right. A reality check shows me I'm asleep, and for the first 30 seconds or so I just marveled at how vivid and detailed the dream was. It didn't feel like reality, it felt more real than reality. I didn't think much about anything other than taking it in, even though I've been there thousands of times in reality. All of a sudden, TOTM occurred to me. I went up to the nearest kid and said, " Sammy! (I guess that was his name. It is now anyway)! Get me a hot dog! Fast!" Confused, he proceeds to pull one out of his pocket. I grab it, and down it in two bites. It tasted more like pork than beef or turkey. I woke up after I finished.



Completed Basic Task. Never even thought to try and explode myself.

----------


## skywatcher

Task 2:
I am in my room and am looking for some kind of fuse I can put in my body for the explosion.  I find a piece of rope and put one end in my mouth.  I light the other end with a lighter and the fuse begins to burn.  As the fire enters my mouth, my body starts to get hot.  Then, light starts shining from the sides of my body and it looked as if there were seams holding my body together and as they begin to split apart, red and white fiery light was coming from the splitting seams of my body.

Task 1:
I am walking on a busy street and ask a woman if she has a hamburger.  She said to ask her daughter.  I did, and the little girl gave me a tiny, plastic looking burger about the size of a quarter.  I ate it but hardly tasted like food.  More like eating a small kid's toy.  In return I showed her a magic trick.  I held up my hands and she watched as I made my fingernails grow before her very eyes.  She was so impressed that she wanted me to do that for her, which I did.  Afterwards, she made a comment under her breath that she wished they were a different color but I had to go do other things.

----------


## Plathix

Would it count if I ate so many hot dogs and/or hamburgers that my stomach exploded?

----------


## Mzzkc

> Would it count if I ate so many hot dogs and/or hamburgers that my stomach exploded?



That sounds like it would be awesome.

----------


## Dream scientist

I'm gonna keep this simple

MY FAILED ATTEMPT AT THE ADVANCED TASK


I was in a car with someone. I realized I was dreaming, then told myself that all the cars were transparent. I commanded the driver to hit all the cars, and we easily passed through them all. I hopped out of the car. My face felt all crunched up, and as I walked over to a fire hydrant to stabilize, my eyes closed. I knew the dream was fading, so I spun to remain lucid. I pictured the inside of a plane cabin (I wanted to explode after skydiving  :smiley:   ) But I ended up in a bedroom. I then lost lucidity.

----------


## Plathix

> That sounds like it would be awesome.



I know, but would it count?  :tongue2:

----------


## Mzzkc

It should definitely count for the basic task. I don't know if just having your stomach explode is enough to complete the advanced task though.

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

I completed the basic task, which really shouldn't be worth noting.

Basically I was lucid standing around outside, I was thinking about what to do, the task of the month came to mind and suddenly I realize there is a barbecue next to me with a bunch of wieners on it. I grab one and eat it and think that I will explode afterward. It tastes just like a regular sausage, it was really long but I finished it in like 2 bites. Nothing happened after the first one, so I ate a second. I did a countdown, thinking it would help me explode but instead I woke up in bed  ::?:

----------


## Ivi942

I did the basic task! Yay! ...It was easy

(Ignore the weirdness)
So I was running from Davey Johns's (or whatever his name was. It's the squid guy from The Pirates of the Caribbean) pirates with a friend of mine. We were running by many houses. We saw some cartoon character walk into one house so we went to look what he was doing there. Somehow we started arguing and didn't manage to enter the house. We though that we had already lost the pirates, but suddenly there appeared a lot of people with striped clothes. We realized that they are the pirates. Somehow I don't really like this setting and realize that I'm dreaming. At first everything started to fade and I thought I was going to wake up, but then everything became really clear. I was still wondering why everyone was wearing striped clothes and then I sort of explained it to myself - stripes mean movement, information movement too. Supposedly those people were sending information to the pirates ^^' 
Either way we start walking somewhere. We're walking across meadows of some sort, towards a little town. (We pass by my older brother with his friends. I thought he was dreaming too.) I think about what to do and remember that I wanted to do the task of the month. I try to remember it and remember that I have to explode. I start trying to explode, but realize I don't really want to explode and decide that I'll explode after I eat the hamburger. So I look at the town and think that when I turn back, there will be a hamburger stall there. I turn to something else, then turn back and there really is one. We get there and ask for a hamburger. The shopkeeper says that she can only give us hamburger ice-cream. There's another stall there too so we go to it. This time I ask for a hot-dog. The shopkeeper is a dumb blonde =_= She gives me a hot dog with lettuce in it, but she holds it too tight and the lettuce falls out. She asks me if I want the lettuce. I say that I do, she starts asking me if I really want it as it has already fallen out... I finally say no and she gives me the hot dog. I start eating it, but there's something weird in it. I take out everything that was in the hot dog and put it onto the shopkeeper's table. Between everything there's also a diaper. Then th diaper turns into a paper knife. My friend accuses the shopkeeper of trying to kill me and we walk out to somewhere.
I know my friend isn't really there and that she's actually just a DC so I say something weird and she says she'll go find the real her? I say good bye to her and wake up.

----------


## Plathix

> It should definitely count for the basic task. I don't know if just having your stomach explode is enough to complete the advanced task though.



That's my question.

I don't see why it wouldn't count, technically a part of me is exploding, right?  ::lol::

----------


## ninja9578

Sorry I haven' t been around the past few days, busy as hell.  They'll all be caught up shortly.  :smiley:

----------


## Plathix

> Sorry I haven' t been around the past few days, busy as hell.  They'll all be caught up shortly.



Could you answer my question?

Would it count if I ate so many hotdogs and/or hamburgers that my stomach exploded?

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> Could you answer my question?
> 
> Would it count if I ate so many hotdogs and/or hamburgers that my stomach exploded?



No. All of you has to explode, not just one part of you.

----------


## ninja9578

Yep, snowy is right.  You have to explode, not just ur stomach.  Each a burger with a firecracker inside of it  :tongue2:

----------


## Plathix

> Yep, snowy is right.  You have to explode, not just ur stomach.  Each a burger with a firecracker inside of it



What if I got fat all over and I exploded all over?

For example, I eat 1000 hot dogs in a few seconds... Wait... I'm perfectly skinny. Then my body starts to expand, fat gathers up all over my body, not just my stomach. My body can't take it anymore and I end up exploding.

How's that?

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> What if I got fat all over and I exploded all over?
> 
> For example, I eat 1000 hot dogs in a few seconds... Wait... I'm perfectly skinny. Then my body starts to expand, fat gathers up all over my body, not just my stomach. My body can't take it anymore and I end up exploding.
> 
> How's that?



All of you would have exploded then would it not? All of you has to explode.

----------


## rampage

Did my first task of the month ten days ago and my name still isn't orange  :Sad:  and i'm going on holiday tomorrow so I guess i'm not going to find out if it does get made orange or not, before the end of the month.

----------


## Marsaray

I did this earlier this month, without even knowing the challenge and it was a regular dream and i had a hot dog with pickle relish and mustard.
22.07.2009Name (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was some sort of magical guy and was helping my party members out with missions of some sort. There was a lot of hot dogs and bratworsts and they were delicious. There were two black girls and they were trying to become SHU rats. After helping my party members fight some flowers that were shooting stuff out of their pods I went lucid. I was now a magical genie and my powers were to generate ciggerettes and light fire with my fingers. I tried to light a tent or something on fire and that was wicked. I had to help a black kid or something as his genie and put some sort of nodes on his face. These nodes made him magical to. For some reason these people had opened the necronomican and that was the end.

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

Hmm probably not going to count mate......cool dream anyways.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job Marsaray  ::D:

----------


## selffulfillingprophecy

I'm new to lucid dreaming, I've experienced some similar things but definitly not to the extent that many of you have achieved. I've got a dream journal and have been using it for about a week and i usually get 3 a night. I meditate for at least 20 minutes before i sleep and sleep for 10 hours most of the time. I perform several RC a day. But i still havent become lucid...is it to early to get frustrated? How long did you guys have to wait? Also im going to try to eat a hot dog in my first dream iits late in the month but who knows i heard having a specific task helps...

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

DAMN, 
I joined too late...
Those tasks are awesome. When + how do new tasks get decided?

----------


## khh

It's just a guess, but I figure that they decide on new tasks in the spesific section of the forum that opens up for you when you've completed one of the tasks.

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

> I figure that they decide on new tasks in the spesific section of the forum that opens up for you when you've completed one of the tasks.



Looks about right. I'll have to set about doing next months tasks, so I can suggest some of my own ones later on. It's pretty good motivation

----------


## hitmen

My dream apparently happened when I was dressed in either Chinese or Vietnam (maybe Japanese) military uniform. I am in some kind of planning room and the US army was advancing on us. As I prepare to walk out of the doorway, I asked myself if I am dreaming. I was. I thought of how to explode. I walked in circles until I went to the cupboard behind and got a cigar. 

I lit it and exploded. Immediately, I got propelled 3/4 of the height from the floor. I was looking down at myself (just like what happens when you die). One second later, I flowed down like an erratic paper aeroplane back to my body  (I could feel the backward and forward motion). Then I woke up.

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, it's August isn't it?  :tongue2:

----------

